# New Stock Arrived Today



## VapeGrrl (14/8/14)

Hi

Just to let you all know that I received some more stock of the oldies but goodies:

- kayfun-mini-2-1
- Kayfun Lite Plus Brushed Stainless
- Aqua
- Protank Mini 3 Atomiser - clear and grey glass
- Omega

and brand new stock which unfortunately I cannot load until @JakesSA is back which will be Sunday but I might as well tell you anyway:

- Plumveils
- Orchids
- Awesome drip tips in different shapes and colours
- ITaste SVD
- Coil jigs
- Lekka vapours e- liquid

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (14/8/14)

Drip tips I'm looking forward to seeing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VapeSnow (14/8/14)

When will the drip tips be loaded?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (14/8/14)

I have first dibs on both of the Plumveil & Orchid. It's all mine  @VapeGrrl


----------



## VapeGrrl (14/8/14)

I can try and upload photos just have to try and figure how to resize them

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (14/8/14)

That will be great


----------



## MurderDoll (14/8/14)

Can WhatsApp them to me and I'll upload them for you?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (14/8/14)

Ahh thank you so much @MurderDoll. I have already sent them to @Darth_V@PER. So many people willing to help a damsel in distress

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (14/8/14)

Cool. No problem. 

Glad you came right. 

Now to wait for @Darth_V@PER to post them up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (14/8/14)

Waiting. Lol


----------



## Darth_V@PER (14/8/14)

Im waiting for the email to arrive...Just by the way I'm in Harare and the internet is as slow as.... Our lovely postal service, No wait even slower

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER (14/8/14)

Would anyone mind if I just post these pictures for the website here for now? Im not sure of the correct sizing @VapeSnow & @MurderDoll


----------



## VapeSnow (14/8/14)

No problem @Darth_V@PER

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (14/8/14)

I got dibs on the glass angled glass (with chrome) drip tip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (14/8/14)

Also interested in some drip tips


----------



## VapeGrrl (14/8/14)

I apologies for the poor quality of the photographs as they are taken at night without my glasses and kids running around but a huge thank you to @Darth_V@PER for helping me post them

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (14/8/14)

The second picture with all five colours, they are plastic and the rest of the pictures are glass and aluminium tips


----------



## Metal Liz (14/8/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> View attachment 9824
> View attachment 9825
> View attachment 9826
> View attachment 9827
> ...


Ooooh I love those driptips!!!!  I HAVE TO HAVE 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (14/8/14)

What are their prices @VapeGrrl?


----------



## VapeGrrl (14/8/14)

@JakesSA sent me the catalog and told me to choose a few. It was really hard deciding but I will see how these go and maybe order different ones next time


----------



## Mike (14/8/14)

Awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/8/14)

I want the black vase and the black "glass" one with the swirl
They will look stunning on Amy 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (14/8/14)

Unfortunately I have no idea on the prices, I can ask @JakesSA tomorrow as that is his job but if he cant help me (as he is away on business) then I will only be able to tell you on Sunday when he returns

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (14/8/14)

Awww shucks, I was thinking of stopping by tomorrow to grab a coil jig. Got a price via PM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeGrrl (14/8/14)

I can msg @JakesSA tonight which he will get tomorrow morning and if he can tell me I will let you know

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Mike (14/8/14)

Thanks  Otherwise another time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (14/8/14)

It was such bad timing with the new stock arriving and him having to go over seas so I do sincerely apologize for not knowing how to load stock and making you guys wait. I think I may have to hand my title of "real owner at vapeclub"over to @JakesSA


----------



## Mike (14/8/14)

No one minds @VapeGrrl  Hope has a safe trip and is back before you know it!!!


----------



## Metal Liz (14/8/14)

I fully agree with Mike, nobody minds at all, these things happen and you gave us a sneak peak of what's to come, don't be so hard on yourself, you guys are doing an amazing job 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (14/8/14)

I'm coming to visit you tomorrow @VapeGrrl

Need a glass and aluminum full bore drip tip


----------



## VapeGrrl (14/8/14)

ahh thanks guys


----------



## VapeGrrl (14/8/14)

sure thing @Alex just might not be able to give you a price though


----------



## Alex (14/8/14)

VapeGrrl said:


> sure thing @Alex just might not be able to give you a price though


 
Awesome, I love free stuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## VapeGrrl (14/8/14)

Its alright @JakesSA will just take it out of my paycheck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (14/8/14)

VapeGrrl said:


> Its alright @JakesSA will just take it out of my paycheck


 
 hehe


----------



## VapeGrrl (14/8/14)

as long as you can sleep at night

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (14/8/14)

Ok so for the enthusiasts... I present the Orchid and Plumveil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (14/8/14)

Love the ragged edge, I think I may have to employ you. Would you be willing to accept vape gear as payment

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (14/8/14)

Cough cough, if you're looking for a photographer, I'd gladly help out


----------



## VapeGrrl (14/8/14)

one catch though, only allowed one product a month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (14/8/14)

I'd be glad to help you guys out even just for some nice prices  Not sure if you saw my IPV glam shot

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (14/8/14)

Gee that looks very professional, I am impressed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (14/8/14)

VapeGrrl said:


> Love the ragged edge, I think I may have to employ you. Would you be willing to accept vape gear as payment


I'm not really sure if you have seen my addiction yet but would do anything to help the community. Free vape gear or not  Just love Vape Club and wouldn't mind helping at all!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/8/14)

I'm handy with a camera too 

nudge nudge wink wink

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (15/8/14)

@VapeGrrl . how much are these?
id like to get the glass one in the first pic. the one of the left with majority black


----------



## Al3x (15/8/14)

when will this be on the site, looks like you guys are taking my money this month, also when will the IPV's be in stock


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/8/14)

I dont have the price on the drip tips at the moment but will let you know as soon as Jaco gives them to me as for the IPV'S they are arriving today. Will post as soon as they get here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (15/8/14)

ok that glass with black swirl is awesome. will be waiting patiently for those prices


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (15/8/14)

Wow, that Orchid looks awesome!


----------



## Metal Liz (15/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> ok that glass with black swirl is awesome. will be waiting patiently for those prices


 
I hope she has more than one of those hahaha cause i want one too


----------



## Marzuq (15/8/14)

Metal Liz said:


> I hope she has more than one of those hahaha cause i want one too


let hope we dont have to battle @Metal Liz 
when it comes to vape gear there is no such thing as a lady LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/8/14)

We have a few of each so no need for battles

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (15/8/14)

excellent @VapeGrrl 
@Metal Liz we should order ours together.save on courier....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NickT (15/8/14)

Hi. 

Are any of the RDA's in 26650 form?


----------



## Metal Liz (15/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> let hope we dont have to battle @Metal Liz
> when it comes to vape gear there is no such thing as a lady LOL


 
bwhahaha yeah true that


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/8/14)

@NickT , sorry we don't have any in that size


----------



## Yiannaki (16/8/14)

VapeGrrl said:


> Hi
> 
> Just to let you all know that I received some more stock of the oldies but goodies:
> 
> ...



Woop woop! Very keen to put a plumeveil onto the reo to see how it looks.

@Andre any feedback on the Plumeveil yet?


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

@VapeGrrl any news on the pricing of the drip tips yet?


----------



## Metal Liz (18/8/14)

hehehehehe @Marzuq, i'm one ahead of you, my order is already in, but you're safe cause i didn't go for those glass ones


----------



## VapeGrrl (18/8/14)

yes I have the prices jaco just has not had time to load them on the website. Let me know which ones you are interested in and I will give you a price


----------



## Balsak (21/8/14)

When will u guys be getting stock of the Evic supreme

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (21/8/14)

Hi @Balsak, the next order with that supplier will probably be at the end of the month with delivery about a week thereafter. Do you want me to get one for you, if so,you can choose any colour as long as its silver or black?


----------



## Balsak (21/8/14)

Thanks @JakesSA i would actually like to get one before the weekend


----------



## JakesSA (21/8/14)

Ja these go like hot cakes and I always underestimate the demand, can I maybe interest you in an IPV?


----------



## Balsak (21/8/14)

I'm having a look at your site now and just thinking if i shouldn't then rather go with the Vamo v5 and then buy the battery and charger etc seperatly .


----------



## JakesSA (21/8/14)

The Vamo is a good buy to my mind. If you are considering coil building its not the way to go though..


----------



## Balsak (21/8/14)

No i like the aerotank stuff and wouldn't likely go to building my coils myself


----------



## JakesSA (21/8/14)

Hi, we also have just received some Innokin SVDs if you would like something a bit more flashy. I have not loaded them yet but you can see what they look like here. Selling price will be R635, just let me know if you want me to load 'em up for you?

Edit: Fixed link ..


----------



## Balsak (21/8/14)

Are u guys open on the weekends? 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (21/8/14)

Yes indeed, just give us a heads up when you want to come through and please not at 7 AM, unless you want to see me in pyjamas!


----------



## Balsak (21/8/14)

Will stop by on saterdays then.seems like the svd is a better buy

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (21/8/14)

Awesome, always nice to see new faces!


----------



## Balsak (21/8/14)

Just pm me where the place is located and what time u will be available

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## soofee (25/8/14)

@JakesSA Any news when the plume will be back in stock?


----------



## JakesSA (25/8/14)

Order has been placed, next lot will arrive just after month end.


----------



## Metal Liz (26/8/14)

thank you so much for the driptips, they are a ama-zinnnnngggggg!!!! Love them, my friend also loved it and walked away with my white one last night hahahaha


----------



## Marzuq (26/8/14)

Metal Liz said:


> thank you so much for the driptips, they are a ama-zinnnnngggggg!!!! Love them, my friend also loved it and walked away with my white one last night hahahaha


 
thanks @Metal Liz for adding my order to yours. and for the extra effort in getting them to me. i owe you one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (26/8/14)

only a pleasure bud, and nope we're square hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (26/8/14)

I am so glad you are happy with them but I am sorry that they took so long to get to you though


----------



## Metal Liz (27/8/14)

VapeGrrl said:


> I am so glad you are happy with them but I am sorry that they took so long to get to you though


No ways, I wanted it via normal post, it was actually quick for the post office haha  thank you for the missions lady 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


----------

